# Please tellme what you think of my Clydie X Colt :D



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone!  

Please give me your opinion on the 3 month old Clydesdale X Colt I just bought. (He's not weaned yet so don't pick him up until he's 6 months) just wanted to know what you all think  there should be 3 pics (if I posted right) 2 newborn and 1 around 3 months..

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-d-5335/around-3-months-old-36642/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-d-5335/new-baby-36641/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-d-5335/new-baby-36640/


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Foals are very hard to critique, but as far as they go he looks nicely put together.

Nothing jumps out that wouldn't probably change as he grows. Only things I notice is that he looks like he'll be long in the back and his hindquarters are a little insubstantial. Rather nice looking legs so far, too.


----------



## Ozzys mum (Aug 7, 2008)

He's too young to tell - I've had full clydes and now I have a clyde/tb cross. Because your baby is a cross, its going to be a bit of a crap shoot until he's much older. Have you dealt with clyde crosses before?


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks. I knew it would be too hard to tell but I haven't had a clydie x before so was after some opinions on him. I'm waiting on some newer pictures of him but he is still only young.. Ozzys Mum - he's my first Clydie x  got any tips for me?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ozzys mum (Aug 7, 2008)

Well then - congrats and enjoy the waiting game  I say that because unfortunately with a draft/light mix you won't know what you get till the getting is over  Most pure breeds or even some mixed breeds by the time they are about 2 or 3 you have a good idea of how they are going to end up. But with a clyde X - you won't know until they are done growing both up and out. There are months you will think he is taking after more the light horse side, and then suddenly the upward growth will stop and the outward growth will continue.

A close friend of mine bought a half/half clyde/tb mix, and looking at him you would think he's closer to 3/4 clyde and 1/4 tb, but if you look at my half/half clyde/tb, if you don't look at the size of his feet or his white bling, you wouldn't suspect clyde in there at all. 

Many of my clyde friends and those that also have mixes, say if you want something more refined then the dam needs to be the heavier of the two horses, if you have a sire that is the clyde - then they say the baby will end up being a heavier set horse.

It will be interesting for you, its like a new Christmas present each and every month. Take lots of photos. I look back now on my full clyde's baby pictures and think - oh my god what the hell did I see in that. But to see him in his mid life glory he is absolutely stunning.

What are you hoping for in the end and what are you wanting to eventually use him for?


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

His sire is a 15.3hh 4 rising 5yo Clydie (Mr Bojangles) you can google him hes black and white (they think he has gypsy cob in him) and his dam is a 16hh clydie x. I'm hoping he'll be more clydie like than anything and I just want to use him for general riding and trails etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Googles not giving me anything as far as a clydie x (which if they think he has gypsy in him he is) stallion named Mr Bojangles. There is a colt foal by the black and white clydie x stallion Linlea Tonto called Mr Bojangles...


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-d-5335/sire-36671/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-d-5335/sire-36672/

This is his sire. Sorry not very good pictures.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He is *definitely* not pure clydie! Do you have any pictures of your boy's dam?


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

No sorry only the ones with his mum behind him as a foal. And when seeing them all in person. They are a Clydie X stud. His sire is very stocky with feathers etc. I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

The stud is pretty lacking in the feather department and the dam doesn't have any, so you likely won't be getting a horse with much feather, if any. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ozzys mum (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with Nightside, the feathers that you are going to have are going to be minimal and might just give the look of unkeptness more then feathers. 

The sire I suspect is more of a spotted draft then a gypsy - I don't see enough substance to hair for a gypsy.

I thought the baby was a half half, but if your saying the clyde is coming from crosses within the parents, you will likely end up with a solid boy - but not so much as an obvious clyde. But you never know


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He actually has quite abit if feathering in person, sorry for the bad pictures. Here's another but again you can't see very well. But no his mum doesn't have feathers. Here's another foal of his but 6 months old. Opinions on him are welcome too. 

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-d-5335/sire-36691/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7...boy-d-5335/another-one-his-foals-but-6-36692/


----------



## Ozzys mum (Aug 7, 2008)

So the photo of your little guy - is he still that young, or that was a photo taken awhile ago?


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

He's only 3 months, the photo is a few weeks to a month old maybe.. The breeder is going to take some new ones for me


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone I have some new pics just taken of my boy  
He will be 4 months old on the 7th of March..

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-d-5335/my-boy-recent-36839/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-d-5335/my-boy-recent-36840/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-d-5335/my-boy-recent-36841/


----------



## Ozzys mum (Aug 7, 2008)

He is VERY cute - still too young for confirmation, but he has a sweet face, and lovely markings.


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you  he's very cute. He's grown some more baby feathers in the last few weeks they're cute haha. I just hope he gets to a nice big size. Mums 16.1hh and dads 15.3hh.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

As a baby, I do like his current ratio of bone substance to bulk. Total shot in the dark as I'm no expert by any means, but I'd say he'll have solid medium bone. Potential to be just this side of elegant bulk, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katybug31102 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Looks good*

Looks good! How much was he?


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you  he was $750.
Thanks Hemms  what do you mean by elegant bulk? Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Lighter mover than a real heavy, maybe more athletic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ohh I get you now haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's going to be one very solid fellow. He has a really steep croup and mutton withers which I suspect will stay with him. He's definitely a draft cross, more draft than not, so he won't be very refined. Other than that, there isn't much you can tell from these photos.. though I do suspect he'll be quite camped out behind.


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you Dressagelt, I'm hoping he turns out really solid  and more draft than anything.  thanks for your opinion. Camped out behind? Do you mean a big bum? Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry justdressagelt I just looked it up. Now I know what you mean. Thanks  I'm really hoping for a heavy build and more draft like than anything else but ill be happy either way. He's going to be my allrounder, general riding and trail riding etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't have the baby pictures of my mare Dahlia on this computer but if it helps he looks a lot like her at that age, feel free to take a look at her in my barn it will give you an idea of what he may come out to be like. 
( my avatar pic too )
Also my mare just turned 6 in July and she is still bulking out, we have taken measurements at her should points (across chest) and hips and she is still getting wider.


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey guys 
Here are some new photos of my boy.. He'll be 5 months old in 2 weeks.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-2wks-off-5-months-old-5458/image-37826/


http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-2wks-off-5-months-old-5458/image-37818/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7968/album/my-clydie-x-boy-2wks-off-5-months-old-5458/image-37810/


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

LOVE the second pic, especially!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks  its so exciting getting photo updates as he grows!


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone  here are some new pics of my boy! He's 5 & 1/2 months old. What do you think? Tia. 

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7...nths-old-coming-me-saturday-5809/image-40833/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7...nths-old-coming-me-saturday-5809/image-40841/


----------



## kell87 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey everyone it's been awhile so time for an update on my boy. Now 16 months old! And have more info on his breeding... He's 50%-Clydie, 37.5%-Warmblood & 12.5%-Unknown. What do you think? 

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7...lood-gelding-16-months-old-10665/image-78457/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7...lood-gelding-16-months-old-10665/image-78465/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7...lood-gelding-16-months-old-10665/image-78473/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7...lood-gelding-16-months-old-10665/image-78481/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7...lood-gelding-16-months-old-10665/image-78489/

http://www.horseforum.com/members/7...lood-gelding-16-months-old-10665/image-78497/

Sorry about the pics being sideways :-(


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He has grown up and has a cute face. Unfortunately not a single one of those photos is critiqueable. We need full profile photos taken with his head up and him standing close to square on level ground. Tie his tail up to do the rear photo so that his legs can be seen and have him standing square up front for front photos (and shoot straight on, not at an angle).


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked through all of these. I could not see the photos of the stallion but this foal seems to have inherited Mom's good top line. What he also inherited from Mom is the low tie in of the neck to the chest. 

I like what I see. Would love rotated photo of him property set up for a conformation shot.


----------

